# Hey Cooper and Cooper S guys...GOT INTAKE? aFE deals for Mini's



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2005)

We are offering special pricing on the Mini Cooper and Cooper intake from advance FLOW engineering. Here's the deal 10% off MAP and free shipping for a limited time. Use coupon code "10%aFe" at checkout to get your discount.

Here is the Cooper intake:
http://www.bimmerperformancestore.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=179

Here is the Cooper S intake:
http://www.bimmerperformancestore.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=43&idproduct=180

Please PM or e-mail me at [email protected] if you have any questions.

Sincerely,

Bob DeLellis, President
Bimmer Performance Store, Ltd.


----------

